# Pre-trip Covid 19 check question.



## KiraPi (Sep 16, 2021)

I have a trip planned from Seattle to New York in just a few weeks. I was checking the Covid 19 and mask requirements so there are no surprises and I'm sure to be complying with all the safety precautions. I'm vaccinated and I wear masks all day anyway, so that's not a problem at all. 
I came across a "Pre-Trip Covid 19 check" that needs to be done within 24 hours of departure. I was wondering what that is. Do I need to be tested 24 hours before I get on the train, or is this just a check for symptoms? I'm flying out to Seattle from NYC, so if I need to be tested, I guess I'll need to do it there. Has anyone had to do this recently?
Here is a link to the bit in question... Coronavirus Update | Amtrak It's under the section called, "Follow Guidance on Safe Travel."

Thanks!


----------



## joelkfla (Sep 16, 2021)

KiraPi said:


> I have a trip planned from Seattle to New York in just a few weeks. I was checking the Covid 19 and mask requirements so there are no surprises and I'm sure to be complying with all the safety precautions. I'm vaccinated and I wear masks all day anyway, so that's not a problem at all.
> I came across a "Pre-Trip Covid 19 check" that needs to be done within 24 hours of departure. I was wondering what that is. Do I need to be tested 24 hours before I get on the train, or is this just a check for symptoms? I'm flying out to Seattle from NYC, so if I need to be tested, I guess I'll need to do it there. Has anyone had to do this recently?
> Here is a link to the bit in question... Coronavirus Update | Amtrak It's under the section called, "Follow Guidance on Safe Travel."
> 
> Thanks!


It's just a simple questionnaire. IIRC, it just asks if you have any symptoms, and do you agree to wear a mask on board.


----------



## KiraPi (Sep 16, 2021)

OK, great. That's what I was hoping.


----------



## PVD (Sep 16, 2021)

That being said, we have lots of excellent testing sites in NYC offering both rapid and regular testing at the same time, with very fast turn around. The NYC HHC run (as well as their contract mobile sites) ones are very good, and are no out of pocket, with or without insurance. Never a bad idea before or after travel even if not required. Many of them are in very convenient spots, with little or no waiting. COVID-19 Testing Sites | NYC Health + Hospitals (nychealthandhospitals.org) the mobile sites just added flu tests to their rapids...


----------



## KiraPi (Sep 16, 2021)

PVD said:


> That being said, we have lots of excellent testing sites in NYC offering both rapid and regular testing at the same time, with very fast turn around. The NYC HHC run (as well as their contract mobile sites) ones are very good, and are no out of pocket, with or without insurance. Never a bad idea before or after travel even if not required. Many of them are in very convenient spots, with little or no waiting. COVID-19 Testing Sites | NYC Health + Hospitals (nychealthandhospitals.org) the mobile sites just added flu tests to their rapids...



Yes! This is all true. I live in NYC and have gotten tested several times down at the SI Ferry location. I even had Covid back in February. It was not a good time. I do not recommend. I don't mind having to get tested again, I just wanted to know if I needed to. 
I did not know they started doing flu tests. That's actually good to know. Thanks for that info!


----------



## PVD (Sep 16, 2021)

You have to check which sites for the flu, it just started, I think its just the contract mobiles. Flu A/B has been added to the rapid tests (It changes nothing for us, same q-tip ) that Ambulnz/Rapid Reliable is doing at their mobile units that they run under contract for the city. The PCR test goes to the NYC PRL which runs many of NYC HHC's tests. We are very luck that NYC actually did a decent job with testing. They even have a program for coming to your house if you are immunocompromised or older/disabled.


----------



## Bill D (Sep 16, 2021)

On a recent trip last month, I filled out and submitted the pre-trip check the evening before my departure, but still received several e-mail reminders to submit it afterwards. If you successfully submit it once, you can ignore the annoying reminders.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 16, 2021)

KiraPi said:


> I came across a "Pre-Trip Covid 19 check" that needs to be done within 24 hours of departure. I was wondering what that is. Do I need to be tested 24 hours before I get on the train, or is this just a check for symptoms? I'm flying out to Seattle from NYC, so if I need to be tested, I guess I'll need to do it there. Has anyone had to do this recently?


It's a short questionnaire called an _attestation_ that is mainly focused on establishing liability rather than ensuring meaningful containment. In the future this will likely become more and more common over time. One of our time card systems recently added this feature to each check-in event. You swipe to clock-in and then confirm you have not experienced symptoms associated with transmissible infection and will take relevant precautions around your fellow coworkers.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 16, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> It's a short questionnaire called an _attestation_ that is mainly focused on establishing liability rather than ensuring meaningful containment. In the future this will likely become more and more common over time. One of our time card systems recently added this feature to each check-in event. You swipe to clock-in and then confirm you have not experienced symptoms associated with transmissible infection and will take relevant precautions around your fellow coworkers.


These questionnaires have been around since last summer (or earlier). I've had to answer them at doctor's offices and even the Apple store.


----------



## PVD (Sep 16, 2021)

Doctor's visit today for a consult before a procedure. Needed to provide proof of vax, and will need covid test a few days before procedure, for those who want to complain about access, the office will run the tests there a few days before. I told them I'd go to my regular site, but it certainly raises the comfort factor.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 16, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> It's a short questionnaire called an _attestation_ that is mainly focused on establishing liability rather than ensuring meaningful containment. In the future this will likely become more and more common over time. One of our time card systems recently added this feature to each check-in event. You swipe to clock-in and then confirm you have not experienced symptoms associated with transmissible infection and will take relevant precautions around your fellow coworkers.


I work Athletics and Entertainment jobs for several agencies, and all of them require you to fill out these COVID Checklists ( Digital)before reporting for work.


----------



## KiraPi (Sep 16, 2021)

PVD said:


> You have to check which sites for the flu, it just started, I think its just the contract mobiles. Flu A/B has been added to the rapid tests (It changes nothing for us, same q-tip ) that Ambulnz/Rapid Reliable is doing at their mobile units that they run under contract for the city. The PCR test goes to the NYC PRL which runs many of NYC HHC's tests. We are very luck that NYC actually did a decent job with testing. They even have a program for coming to your house if you are immunocompromised or older/disabled.


I've been happy with the way the city has been trying to stay ahead of the virus. When I got Covid, I would get phone calls to check up on me and make sure I had everything I needed while I was quarantined. The testing sites seem to be everywhere so there is no excuse if you feel like you might be sick to not get tested. 
This trip to Seattle is my first time out of the city in a year and a half or so. I'd be lying if I told you I wasn't nervous about it. I don't want to get sick again, and with the vaccine I know it's unlikely but not impossible. The safer the better.


----------



## Triley (Sep 16, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> It's a short questionnaire called an _attestation_ that is mainly focused on establishing liability rather than ensuring meaningful containment. In the future this will likely become more and more common over time. One of our time card systems recently added this feature to each check-in event. You swipe to clock-in and then confirm you have not experienced symptoms associated with transmissible infection and will take relevant precautions around your fellow coworkers.



It's also been required for all international travelers arriving in to the US by flight. Delta has taken the attestation digitally for a while now, and Air Canada finally just rolled it out in the past month or so. Otherwise, there are paper forms that are collected at the gate, immediately prior to boarding.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 16, 2021)

Triley said:


> It's also been required for all international travelers arriving in to the US by flight. Delta has taken the attestation digitally for a while now, and Air Canada finally just rolled it out in the past month or so. Otherwise, there are paper forms that are collected at the gate, immediately prior to boarding.


Both American and Delta included the symptom/mask attestation as part of the boarding pass process on my phone over the summer. Technically airlines have been requiring domestic attestations for a many years, such as when they ask if anything unusual happened with your luggage or if it contains prohibited items.


----------



## Triley (Sep 16, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Both American and Delta included the symptom/mask attestation as part of the boarding pass process on my phone over the summer. Technically airlines have been requiring domestic attestations for a many years, such as when they ask if anything unusual happened with your luggage or if it contains prohibited items.



Oh, they require them for domestic travel as well now? Had no idea. I've had 32 flights this year, only 2 domestic US (both connecting to Canada), 4 domestic Canada, and....13 YVR-SEA-YVR roundtrips. lmao


----------



## AmarilloByMornin (Oct 3, 2021)

This came this afternoon less than 24 hours before my first Amtrak flight in about three years. Scared the hell out of me.

It said I needed to get this done withing 24 hours of my trip; I thought it was requiring me to take another Covid-19 test. Which I had no time to take, I live six hours away from the station where I board, this is Sunday, I live in a small town, I don't know where to get a test today. 

Instead, it was just a questionaire, asking if I'd had any symptoms or had been exposed and making sure I knew about the mask requirement. 

I have a vaccination CDC card, I'm bringing almost 75 masks, I'll be in a roomette, taking all my meals there. I realize bathrooms are shared, that's why my clorox wipes are coming along, I'm debating whether it's okay to just use deoderant when I can do nothing about my stringy unwashed hair unless I take a shower.

I don't know why Amtrak chose to spring this on me less than 24 hours before my trip. Shouldn't this be something they do at least a few days before??


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 3, 2021)

AmarilloByMornin said:


> This came this afternoon less than 24 hours before my first Amtrak flight in about three years. Scared the hell out of me.
> 
> It said I needed to get this done withing 24 hours of my trip; I thought it was requiring me to take another Covid-19 test. Which I had no time to take, I live six hours away from the station where I board, this is Sunday, I live in a small town, I don't know where to get a test today.
> 
> ...


No, it should be done within 24 hours (or less) What good is data from 48 hours ago if the answer to one of the questions changes between when you answered the questions and 24 hours before you board? Maybe you found out you were in close contact with someone with COVID 25 hours before travel.


----------



## AmarilloByMornin (Oct 3, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> No, it should be done within 24 hours (or less) What good is data from 48 hours ago if the answer to one of the questions changes between when you answered the questions and 24 hours before you board? Maybe you found out you were in close contact with someone with COVID 25 hours before travel.



Because I can't GET the data in less than24 hours where I live. Congratulations that you live somewhere you can get it. I don't.

I stayed home the last 24 hours. It doesn't guarantee my partner didn''t contact it. We rented a car to take us 350 miles to the closest station. Maybe you elitists need to ban the rest of us from traveling altogether?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 3, 2021)

AmarilloByMornin said:


> Because I can't GET the data in less than24 hours where I live. Congratulations that you live somewhere you can get it. I don't.


What data do you think you need to get before answering the questions? You just answer the questions to the best of your knowledge. If you think you should have been tested in order to have data, you're mistaken. I've only been tested for COVID two times. Once for pre-surgery and once because of known exposure. And I've traveled several times since they began the pre-trip "screening".


----------



## AmarilloByMornin (Oct 3, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> What data do you think you need to get before answering the questions? You just answer the questions to the best of your knowledge. If you think you should have been tested in order to have data, you're mistaken. I've only been tested for COVID two times. Once for pre-surgery and once because of known exposure. And I've traveled several times since the began the pre-trip "screening".



If you believe everyone answers the questions truthfully then I'm glad I've never traveled with you.


----------



## PVD (Oct 3, 2021)

I actually like testing, and go every 2 weeks, or a few days after an event that involves (elevated) risk. I am fortunate that a NyC mobile unit parks less than 10 minutes from my hose, does rapid and regular at the same sitting, and usually has only one or two people waiting. No charge, results in 20 minutes rapid one day on the PCR. When things were crazy, a local library was commandeered, they used to give you a tote bag with masks and a bottle of hand sanitizer. Miss that. Testing raises my comfort and confidence level.


----------



## AmarilloByMornin (Oct 3, 2021)

PVD said:


> I actually like testing, and go every 2 weeks, or a few days after an event that involves (elevated) risk. I am fortunate that a NyC mobile unit parks less than 10 minutes from my hose, does rapid and regular at the same sitting, and usually has only one or two people waiting. No charge, results in 20 minutes rapid one day on the PCR. When things were crazy, a local library was commandeered, they used to give you a tote bag with masks and a bottle of hand sanitizer. Miss that. Testing raises my comfort and confidence level.



Don't know where you are, but that's not available here. They're actually aggravated that I've gone for testing 6 times in the last year. If I wake up with a sore throat I go, if I have a fever of more than 98 I go. I went to get antibody testing at my own expense and was disappointed I didn't have any. I was first in line for the vaccine, I've taken the vitamins recommended for years before Covid-19 existed. I don't know what else to do, except maybe die like the elitists seem to want, but I won't, at least not yet.


----------



## PVD (Oct 3, 2021)

Too me, readily available and convenient testing is super important. Since people with no symptoms can spread covid it is a huge help. Yesterday, NYC did just under 100K tests. I know in many areas, it will be hard to scale up high volume PCR testing at a favorable cost, but rapid testing, although a bit less accurate, still can be used for widespread cost effective screening, Park something like this in different spots on a rotating basis. (we contracted for about 40 units to supplement all the fixed locations, urgent cares, hospital, etc) huge help


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 3, 2021)

AmarilloByMornin said:


> Don't know where you are, but that's not available here. They're actually aggravated that I've gone for testing 6 times in the last year. If I wake up with a sore throat I go, if I have a fever of more than 98 I go. I went to get antibody testing at my own expense and was disappointed I didn't have any. I was first in line for the vaccine, I've taken the vitamins recommended for years before Covid-19 existed. I don't know what else to do, except maybe die like the elitists seem to want, but I won't, at least not yet.



What "elitists" want people to die? Seems to me the "elites" are tearing their hair out in frustration trying to get more people vaccinated and doing other stuff to keep them from getting sick. And good news, if you're vaccinated, even with the reduced immunity to infection over time, you're still pretty well protected from betting really sick and dying. I've only been tested twice, once when I took a trip in the summer of 2020 and once before a minor diagnostic procedure. I've actually been healthier during this period of the pandemic than I was beforehand. I used to get a viral crud every spring and fall, but not since Covid. I credit that to social distancing and being pretty hardcore about wearing my mask when there are lots of other people present.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 3, 2021)

AmarilloByMornin said:


> Because I can't GET the data in less than24 hours where I live. Congratulations that you live somewhere you can get it. I don't.
> 
> I stayed home the last 24 hours. It doesn't guarantee my partner didn''t contact it. We rented a car to take us 350 miles to the closest station. Maybe you elitists need to ban the rest of us from traveling altogether?


I don't know about any elitists. I do know the questionnaire is basically just asking if you are having any COVID symptoms or have been exposed to someone known to have COVID. It seems very similar to the online questionnaire I had to fill out before going to see the dentist recently. I didn't need any special "data."

What "data" can't you get? They do not require test results of any kind, and you ought to know yourself if you are coughing or running a fever.

You frankly seem to be wildly overreacting to basically being asked if you are running a fever.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 3, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> What "elitists" want people to die? Seems to me the "elites" are tearing their hair out in frustration trying to get more people vaccinated and doing other stuff to keep them from getting sick. And good news, if you're vaccinated, even with the reduced immunity to infection over time, you're still pretty well protected from betting really sick and dying. I've only been tested twice, once when I took a trip in the summer of 2020 and once before a minor diagnostic procedure. I've actually been healthier during this period of the pandemic than I was beforehand. I used to get a viral crud every spring and fall, but not since Covid. I credit that to social distancing and being pretty hardcore about wearing my mask when there are lots of other people present.


Maybe he's speaking of a certain political party that values money more than they value humans.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 3, 2021)

REMINDER: Please keep the discussion on the topic of Pre-trip COVID 19 check (and avoid discussion of politics and political parties). Thank you.


----------



## flitcraft (Oct 3, 2021)

I have to fill out a similar questionnaire every day before I report to work. It's slightly inconvenient, but on the whole, it's better that this information is collected than that someone says, "Oh, I didn't realize that having a cough and fever was something that should keep me at home."


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 4, 2021)

AmarilloByMornin said:


> If you believe everyone answers the questions truthfully then I'm glad I've never traveled with you.


How does anyone answering the questions untruthfully justify extending the time to answer those questions? They want answers that apply close to departure, not what was going on 2, 3, etc days before. If you answered those questions 3 days before departure and then found out that you were in contact with someone with COVID 1 day before departure, your answers would be lies, would they not, since the questions apply to your departure date? I certainly would not want you on my train...


> Maybe you elitists need to ban the rest of us from traveling altogether?


You think I'm an elitist? That is an insult!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 4, 2021)

AmarilloByMornin said:


> Because I can't GET the data in less than24 hours where I live.


Precisely what data do you think it is that you can't get in 24 hours?

Perhaps instead of calling people names you should read the email you got a little more closely and think long and hard about where the obscure data they are asking you for can be obtained.


----------



## PeeweeTM (Oct 4, 2021)

Just as a correlated datapoint: I flew from Amsterdam to Vancouver on Saturday, not one sneeze, cough, sniffing whatsoever. 
Normally there's always 'airway-noice' in the cabin.

Now if that's all because we are all staying at home if feeling a bit down the weather or we're just not getting all those other virusses because of social distancing...?


----------



## dwebarts (Oct 4, 2021)

PeeweeTM said:


> Just as a correlated datapoint: I flew from Amsterdam to Vancouver on Saturday, not one sneeze, cough, sniffing whatsoever.
> Normally there's always 'airway-noice' in the cabin.
> 
> Now if that's all because we are all staying at home if feeling a bit down the weather or we're just not getting all those other virusses because of social distancing...?


It's probably a bit of both, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## mp492_5 (Oct 5, 2021)

How do you know if someone has it anyway? I meet many people everyday and never see them again. I don’t know if they get sick later. To me the question is meaningless.


----------



## jebr (Oct 5, 2021)

Just to be clear - Amtrak has no requirement for a negative COVID-19 test in order to board the train. The email that I've received in the past startled me a bit too (it was unexpected and I didn't 100% know what to expect) but it worked out fine. The line that might be tripping some people up is the "waiting for a diagnostic COVID-19 test" - which just means that if you were tested due to having COVID-19 symptoms, you need to wait for those results to come back (and ensure that you don't have COVID-19) before boarding the train.

That said, I really don't see the value of it other than perhaps some sort of cover-your-butt move from Amtrak. I'm not even sure what happens if you don't fill it out - there was one trip back in July where I didn't receive the email, so I didn't fill out the form, and nothing happened on board. It'd be just as useful for Amtrak to send a reminder out a few days before the trip reminding people not to travel when they're sick - and if the liability part is needed, have a customized link that, when pressed, confirms that they have read and understood the COVID-19 requirements for travel. Right now the link is a bit of a pain because it requires entering in reservation information (which doesn't always pull up properly when using email or phone number to verify for me) and then checking off a number of boxes - with no confirmation email sent afterwards letting you know that you've completed the form.

As for lengthening the time - unless you ask people individually when they're boarding to fill it out on the spot, there's going to be a lag time where someone could fill out the form and get sick afterwards; if I have to fill it out within 24 hours of departure, so I do it the day before 20 hours before departure, but then wake up feeling a bit sick 5 hours before departure, having the form filled out doesn't mean I should travel while feeling ill! Given that, the reminder should be sent out early enough that people will see it, yet late enough that people won't forget the rules from that email. An "initial" email 72-96 hours before departure with a "reminder" email 12 hours before departure (ideally stating whether you've confirmed that you understand the rule or not) would suffice on that front. The goal, from what I can tell, isn't to use the form as some sort of "source of truth" as to whether all the passengers are safe to travel with, but rather to be a reminder not to travel when you're sick and to wear your mask when on board.


----------



## Danib62 (Oct 5, 2021)

Does anyone know what happens if you don't complete the form? Part of me suspects that it just ends up in the ether and doesn't really matter.


----------



## TrackWalker (Oct 5, 2021)

Just got off a cruise last month. Here is a list of what we had to do.

-Cruise line health assessment questionnaire 24 hours prior to departure.
-Greek PLF (Passenger Locator Form) And verified it was completed by Air Canada before allowed to get on the plane in Seattle.
-Italy PLF
-Croatia PLF
-Covid antigen test before getting on ship.
-Covid antigen test mid cruise one week after departure.
-Covid PCR test before departing ship w/copy of test results. (to re-enter USA)
-Masks to be worn at all times except when actively eating or drinking. (plane and ship)
-Washable cloth masks were provided by cruise line with cruise line logo. (you listening Amtrak?)

If having to fill out one Amtrak health assessment questionnaire is too much stress, stay home.


----------



## Chatter163 (Oct 7, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> You frankly seem to be wildly overreacting to basically being asked if you are running a fever.


Agreed, and imagining that "data" is needed.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 7, 2021)

AmarilloByMornin said:


> Because I can't GET the data in less than24 hours where I live. Congratulations that you live somewhere you can get it. I don't. I stayed home the last 24 hours. It doesn't guarantee my partner didn''t contact it. We rented a car to take us 350 miles to the closest station. Maybe you elitists need to ban the rest of us from traveling altogether?


I honestly have no idea what you're talking about or why you're blaming others for your personal difficulties. You seem to have figured everything out before you posted and are just here to rant about needing more than 24 hours to answer a simple questionnaire. I'm not sure what sort of echo chamber sold you on the idea that "elitists" are trying to ban vaccinated people from traveling but I've seen nothing of that sort here on the forum or anywhere else. Have a nice day.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 7, 2021)

I didn't realize that answering a short questionnaire was so nerve-wracking. I tend to agree it's more of a CYA move by Amtrak than anything else. At my place of work we had to fill out questionnaires before every shift and take our temperature as well. For me, and most of my co-workers, if you went by the thermometer readings, we were in danger of hypothermia, not Covid, as the thermometer almost always read "Low"


----------



## Shortline (Oct 7, 2021)

I’ve been hearing about these 24 hour prior questionnaires. But over 45 nights now on board over the last 2 years and I’ve never received one, completed one, or even been asked about one. I wouldn’t stress over it. At all….


----------



## PVD (Oct 7, 2021)

Some months back, when certain areas had travel restrictions/requirements for visitors, Amtrak did display some of the information requirements as a courtesy, and it did create some confusion, as some folks thought they were Amtrak requirements. The information requested by Amtrak is minimal, the most important thing these days is affirming acceptance of the mask policy.


----------



## Willbridge (Oct 7, 2021)

Shortline said:


> I’ve been hearing about these 24 hour prior questionnaires. But over 45 nights now on board over the last 2 years and I’ve never received one, completed one, or even been asked about one. I wouldn’t stress over it. At all….


On my August SSD>PDX>RDR>SAC>DAV>DEN Amtrak trip I never was asked for the form. Good thing, because they sent the notice to my home e-mail address and I was on the return trip. The westbound trip had been replaced with bus travel due to last minute train cancellations without detours or alternatives.

I have no objection to being tested; because my retirement facility has an assisted living unit we get tested pretty often.


----------



## AmarilloByMornin (Oct 14, 2021)

JayPea said:


> I didn't realize that answering a short questionnaire was so nerve-wracking. I tend to agree it's more of a CYA move by Amtrak than anything else. At my place of work we had to fill out questionnaires before every shift and take our temperature as well. For me, and most of my co-workers, if you went by the thermometer readings, we were in danger of hypothermia, not Covid, as the thermometer almost always read "Low"




Escuse my confusion. I thought they wanted a covid test. 24 hours won't do it for anyone. Sue me.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 15, 2021)

_I told some forum to sue me so they sent a deposition request but the paperwork was confusing and I live six hours away from the courthouse in a small town and cannot give the data within 24 hours! Why would they spring this on me??_


----------



## v v (Jan 9, 2022)

Can this Pre-Trip questionaire be answered from a laptop too?

Yes I know it's a silly question but really don't know the answer. I have an aversion to smart phones and although now have one haven't got past making calls and texting (next step answering calls), and no hurry to either.

Came across this pre-trip questionaire when calling Amtrak this evening, happy to comply but how.

Thanks


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 9, 2022)

v v said:


> Can this Pre-Trip questionaire be answered from a laptop too?
> 
> Yes I know it's a silly question but really don't know the answer. I have an aversion to smart phones and although now have one haven't got past making calls and texting (next step answering calls), and no hurry to either.
> 
> ...


Yes. You can find it here:





__





Pre-Trip COVID-19 Check | Amtrak







www.amtrak.com


----------



## v v (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks Sarah, I had found the page and entered the information but then this message appeared: 

*'This reservation cannot be retrieved online. For assistance call 1-800-USA-RAIL.'*

Maybe because the journey is 4 weeks away, or maybe because we had to phone to make the booking as it is a multi-city trip split by a 24 hour layover?

I think I'm asking will a digitial questionaire get sent by email that I can fill in via a laptop?


----------



## dwebarts (Jan 9, 2022)

v v said:


> I think I'm asking will a digitial questionaire get sent by email that I can fill in via a laptop?


You should receive an email linking you to the questionnaire the day before your trip (once each way, if round trip). The goal is that the information is current to each originating boarding time and you have no way of knowing whether or not you'll be exposed between now and then if they sent it out any earlier.


----------



## Maglev (Jan 9, 2022)

I did not receive the questionnaire before my last trip, nor did my sister who was traveling with me (on a different reservation). There was no problem.


----------



## v v (Jan 9, 2022)

dwebarts said:


> You should receive an email linking you to the questionnaire the day before your trip (once each way, if round trip). The goal is that the information is current to each originating boarding time and you have no way of knowing whether or not you'll be exposed between now and then if they sent it out any earlier.



That's easy to do and completely understand Amtrak waiting until 24 hours before departure. I wasn't sure if a phone with the Amtrak app was the only method of completing the questionaire or whether a laptop without an app or arriving at the station an hour early to fill a paper form would work too. 

Thank you


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 10, 2022)

I believe an Amtrak employee can also fill out for you, though not sure how to hai about doing that (maybe the conductor).


----------



## willem (Jan 10, 2022)

v v said:


> [...] I have an aversion to smart phones and although now have one haven't got past making calls and texting (next step answering calls), and no hurry to either.
> [...]


I sympathize.

I received an email with a link to fill out the form, perhaps four or five hours before departure. I assume I could have followed the link on a computer (I saw the email on a computer) rather than a phone, but I did not follow the link on either. I had no opportunity to complete a paper form. On the train, a conductor had the car attendant call some number and stand by while I answered questions on the attendant's phone. This seemed to satisfy everyone.


----------



## v v (Jan 10, 2022)

willem said:


> I sympathize.
> 
> I received an email with a link to fill out the form, perhaps four or five hours before departure. I assume I could have followed the link on a computer (I saw the email on a computer) rather than a phone, but I did not follow the link on either. I had no opportunity to complete a paper form. On the train, a conductor had the car attendant call some number and stand by while I answered questions on the attendant's phone. This seemed to satisfy everyone.



With your experience the whole form filling experience is now covered however it is approached, thanks willem.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 10, 2022)

v v said:


> I have an aversion to smart phones and although now have one haven't got past making calls and texting (next step answering calls), and no hurry to either.


You can travel without a smartphone if you prefer but you may find yourself at the back of the support queue if anything goes haywire and a lot is going wrong these days. My aunt had to suspend a January trip after too many flights were cancelled and I postponed my February plans when I saw how much havoc Omicron was causing. If I had to travel right now I would anticipate disruptions and try to bring as many tools as possible to work around them.


----------



## AnnieB (Apr 28, 2022)

Just wondering - is this required questionnaire still in place? We haven't gotten any emails about it, and are traveling tomorrow.


----------



## GAT (Apr 28, 2022)

I received the email asking for online certification on Monday 04/24 for my next day NOL-NIB ride. Click on the email link, then one click in an acknowledgement box and you're done. If you don't get the email, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 28, 2022)

The confirmation process might be moving to the booking stage at this point. If you bought tickets in the past but have not yet traveled you might end up in a window where you are not challenged at all.





__





New Amtrak Covid Policy


You are the second person who has reported people hitting them up for money in Coach. I would be unspeakably uncomfortable if that happened to me! o_O It happens on the subway, but I didn't expect that on Amtrak. I'm riding the southbound Crescent later today and it is supposedly at 90%...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------

